# Alpine's RCAs



## n0nsense (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi to all!

I'm trying to install an Alpine 9887 on an old VW Rabbit. Unfortunately there's not enough "depth" when it comes to push back the unit into its place. This unit (like other Alpines) it doesn't have RCA "tails" the 6 RCA females (F/R/SW) are attached to the unit, so you can image having 3 pairs of RCA plugged in how much space is added to the unit. Using rigid L-Shaped adaptors doesn't work because they overlap.

Do any of you guys have encounter this issue? Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

~ja


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

Use an airsaw to open the rear up if possible. Otherwise get creative and make some odd ends for the RCA's


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

modding that firewall will be tricky, id pick up some 90 degree elbows to run on the back maybe...


----------



## mda185 (Dec 14, 2006)

Cutting into the firewall is frequently not a good idea. On a lot of cars, either the wiper arm linkage or the blower motor for the heater is on the other side of the firewall behind the radio. If there is enough room to make a short, 'stubby' connector, that is the easiest solution I can think of. Just buy some RCA plugs and appropriate size heat shrink tubing. Cut off the RCA plugs on your existing cables. Don't bother using the 'barrels' of the new RCA plugs that cover the soldered connections. Just solder the existing cables to the stubby plug of the new hardware and insulate with heat shrink. 

This explanation assumes you know how to solder and are familiar with RCA cable and plug construction. If you don't know the basics, there is a good tutorial on here about making RCA cables. That should explain the things I left out here. You need to follow those instructions but leave out the 'barrel' or backshell that normally covers the RCA plug. You will be relying on the heat shrink tubing to protect the soldered connections.

If this does not work because space is too tight, I would consider opening up my head unit and soldering RCA pigtails directly to the circuit board inside the head unit. I don't know if you will be comfortable doing that but I would try all other options before cutting into my firewall.


----------

